# Dangerous/Unsafe Riding Weather?



## MW Roach (Jul 28, 2014)

It's pretty hot in my area (it is a desert after all) so I try to ride on cool, breezy and cloudy days. There are also random gusts of wind that sometimes kick up brief sandstorms, and because there are no trees for miles around, we have a lot of wide open sky, so thunder storms echo loudly all around and lighting can be seen very clearly from just about anywhere. 

My mare doesn't spook at thunder or lightning. She ignores it completely. Sometimes we enjoy a light rain on the trail (very light, and it only lasts a few minutes; it creates no mud at all). She's no fan of the sandstorms though (we had a very very bad sandstorm the day she came here. I applaud how well she kept her cool during this confusing time!)

We don't go out in anything over 85 degrees, and I won't head out on a ride if it's extremely windy or expecting 50 mph gusts. I don't ride in bad thunder/lightning storms and if it's pouring rain, I won't ride in that either. 

We do get snow here in the winter, but not usually a lot. It does get to below freezing though. I have not done any winter riding but am thinking of trying it this year on drier, sunnier days.


What are the weather extremes like where you live? What would you consider dangerous/unsafe or not-ideal riding weather? 


Let's pretend indoor arenas are not an option lol


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well to start off, lighting is a bad problem around here. So, If there is a thunderstorm, nobody is out. In fact, a tree about 50ft from our house got struck today during a short little thunderstorm. Then there is the humidity... Which will make u drip sweat even if it is 70 degrees outside. And it sometimes gets super windy when fronts and stuff comes through which usually means spooky horses. It doesn't snow that often, but when it does and it is powdery and not icy I will ride (just walking around) but when it gets icy - which happens more than snowy, it is a serios problem and I don't let anyone out of their stalls riding or not. 

Btw good thread


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I live in one of the colder parts of Canada... So I get to enjoy several feet of snow and -30 degree Celsius winters. I used to do lessons in an unheated covered arena in the wintertime... I remember my coldest day was -40. My fingers almost fell off. 

I have ridden in the winter, but only on good days and only if I know there's no ice where I'm riding. Usually the cold makes riding ridiculously unpleasant anyway so it's not common that I would do it then.

The rest of the year isn't so bad!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

As mentioned by spirit, humidity here is worse then the actual temp! Mid 80's and 90% Humidity, it's hard to breath. As well as storms we don't get many, but when we do, it's time to open pasture gates and find em tomorrow. 
I'd say we're pretty lucky most of the time. But those will get ya. And sometimes winter. It's on and off here. One winter won't get above 0. Next it's 30 in January. 

All ya can do is be aware and prepared for your area and make the best of it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Woah when did the Newfie show up on this forum?! *snicker* ftr i'm a maritimer who has spent far to much time in Newfoundland, so I say Newfie with genuine love. 

I live roughly the same climate as chelsea. I have no indoor so its not hard to do the "no indoor" thoughts lol.

I ride in rain, even severe down pours as long as I can see where i'm going and the ground doesn't get too slick. I flat out refuse to riding in lightening storms as lightening does strike down and hit ground and trees often here. 

I'm a wimp with humidity, I wont ride when it gets into the mid to high 30's with humidity. I will ride in the evenings when it cools off. 

I ride in snow, but not blizzards. I ride up to minus 20 Celsius with the windchill. Anything colder then that and its too hard on the horses lungs, and lets face it, i'm a wimp :lol: I have a keyhole quarter sheet to keep my legs warm, plus winter riding boots and an awesome parka and a helmet cover that covers my ears and face.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Woah when did the Newfie show up on this forum?! *snicker* ftr i'm a maritimer who has spent far to much time in Newfoundland, so I say Newfie with genuine love.


Big hello from the rock! Can I assume you're from NB? Going from your username. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

clumsychelsea said:


> Big hello from the rock! Can I assume you're from NB? Going from your username. :lol:


Is it that obvious? lol. Ello from the mainland mate! Welcome to the addiction of HF!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Our weather is weird. It was like 70 here in AUGUST when it's normally 90+. I don't ride in extremely hot or cold weather, or on windy/stormy days.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I live in Amarillo. Apparently my city beat Chicago this year as "windiest city in the US," and I can safely say it is well deserved after this spring. >__< 
I've ridden a lot in the wind and dust as unfortunately there is no indoor arena where I am, and here it is just more likely than not to be windy. A lot of times, especially in the spring, I just have to stop riding since the wind picks up, and we start getting pelted by small clods of dirt and sand. That's the point I give in. I don't want to subject my horse or myself to getting a bunch of dirt in our eyes!

That is the biggest weather problem here imo other than the possibility of extreme heat in the summer. I don't usually ride if it is over 90ish. I also stop if a thunderstorm shows up since it's so flat here; lots of stories about people and livestock getting hit by lightening!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Here in central Az it gets hot! Real hot. Even the desert critters bed down during the day. So over 90 not too much riding. Also the soil here gets real "greasy" in the rain so unless you're in a good sandy or rough area, that can be really uncomfortable to go slipping all over the place.

On the up side, our "bad" weather here only lasts for about 6 weeks. The rest of the year is pretty doable.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

well, this year we've had it all. The weather this year I would say is unsafe would be:
- Golf ball sized hail
- 90 mile an hour winds
- lightning storms
- extremely icy conditions
- -40 Celsius
- +34 celcius with high humidity
- tornado warnings
- low visibility(torrential rain and blizzard conditions)


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in the UK, so we don't get much extreme weather - just LOTS of rain! I won't hack out in really high winds but will in the school as its basically in the middle of fields so no trees about! I put a rainsheet on him and a waterproof on me if its raining (we got called hardcore in our jumping lesson Friday for it not bothering either of us ), we've been mock hunting in a thunder storm (we got very wet as didn't take any waterproofs!), if it's hot it tends to cool down pretty quick of an evening so then we ride out late evening or early morning if I'm not going to ride in the evening (about 5am or 9pm), we don't ride when snow has settled (very very rarely does it) but do if it's snowing and not settling - he just gets an exercise sheet on if it's really cold. We don't have an indoor school, but my theory is you get one go with your horse of a lifetime and if anything ever happened you'll regret all the times you didn't ride because of the weather!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Around south Louisiana my riding options would be limited all summer if I didn't ride when it was over 85 and high humidity! But, horses and humans alike have to get used to it. I'll ride my horse in almost any heat, but I am careful to watch both him and myself carefully and keep the hard work to a minimum on the hottest part of the hottest days. Neither of us have ever had any issues. 

I've always had access to a covered arena, so rain isn't too problematic. I won't go out if there is a super intense storm and I'll stop riding if lightning is very near. Cold will stop me, but that's only cause we're wimps out here and not used to it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

DuckDodgers, we're pretty much wimpy here too, but the cold is such a novelty for us we usually take advantage of it!:thumbsup:


----------



## MW Roach (Jul 28, 2014)

These are all awesome answers everyone! Thank you!

I do have another question and hopefully it won't require a different topic.

If summer heat is too intense for day time riding, do you engage in night-riding? What safety precautions should be taken if one is to ride at night? 

I live way, way out of town and away from any frequently used streets. Because of this, there are no street-lights. IF I were to ride at night, it could only be during a clear, bright full moon so we can both actually see where we are going.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Reflective vest for you and I think they make reflective tape that's safe to put on your horse. Flashlight. I try not to use a flashlight as horses have very good night vision and a flashlight can mess that up. But, its good to have one. I like to put one of those little light things that clips to your ball cap on. If I need it to help find a gate latch or something it helps. Night riding can be fun. Use bug spray. Those skeeters can be problematic


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

While I like the idea of riding at night when it's cooler, it's not the most convenient for me. As such, I am still willing to ride at high noon. I won't ride outside at night beyond walking around the lawn, but the covered arena has lights. If it was a really bright night and I didn't have access to a lighted arena then I may consider riding somewhere with very good footing, but I would rather ride when it's hot than risk it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a gazillion degrees in Texas from April through September! July/August is usually 85°F by 7am, and still 95+° at 8pm. If it's not overly humid, I'll ride in the evenings after work and early weekend mornings, but I don't plan on much "real" training/riding in the summer unless there is shade or a breeze.

I won't ride in lightening, hail, heavy rain, or during tornado warnings. Ice & snow are rarities; as long as it's not too windy or wet, winter riding can be fairly decent. Because it's dark so early, I'll only ride in lighted areas winter evenings. I wouldn't feel comfortable tackling trails or roads when I can't see or be seen.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Over here, summer temps average about 35 degrees celsius (95 fahrenheit) with the odd few days hitting 38-39 (100-102), so needless to say most of our riding is done early in the morning to avoid the heat. When it is going to be particularly bad, we will hit the beach. 
In winter, the only thing I won't ride in is lightning and gale force winds. We don't get snow at all.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I prefer to ride in the mornings if at all possible in AZ we hit 110*F, or 45*C for _days_. Especially riding in the city if you have black top roads the heat sticks around for a long time after it gets dark (it can easily be high 80s at 8 or 9 at night here)


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

I tough out ALL kinds of weather except for thunder storms...and hail...and extreme hot/cold xD and i have no arena(indoor or outdoor) so yea...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use a Heat Stress Index formula in summer. You take the Temp in F and add the percentage of humidity, so currently it's 97F + 28% = 125. That's right on the bubble of when I will and won't ride. 120 and under, everything is fine for both horse and human, over 130 and I won't even start to ride. Over 150 and I won't even load up, it's just too dangerous for heat exhaustion. 

I also don't ride in Lightning, Tornado warnings, Hail, Heavy rain (the red dirt around here gets just like an ice rink when it rains), extreme heat & humidity and ice storms. 

I've ridden on New Year's Day bundled up like the Michelin tire guy, but it was an AWESOME, clear, crisp, blue sky, wonderful day. The high just happened to be in the teens. We rode for a couple of hours and then went back to base camp and had black eyed peas and cornbread and toasted the New Year with hot chocolate. And then the next year, it was 60 F on New Year's. NOTHING is consistent about OK weather. 

When I lived in Tucson we used to go night riding all the time, it was so COOL! Riding down the dry river bottoms in the dark on a bright, clear night, you can see so many stars it's amazing. Nobody out here wants to go night riding, haven't done it in several years, but I'd sure like to go again.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I use a Heat Stress Index formula in summer. You take the Temp in F and add the percentage of humidity, so currently it's 97F + 28% = 125. That's right on the bubble of when I will and won't ride. 120 and under, everything is fine for both horse and human, over 130 and I won't even start to ride. Over 150 and I won't even load up, it's just too dangerous for heat exhaustion.
> 
> I also don't ride in Lightning, Tornado warnings, Hail, Heavy rain (the red dirt around here gets just like an ice rink when it rains), extreme heat & humidity and ice storms.
> 
> ...


Curiosity here- do you think this heat stress formula should apply to all riders regardless of their location, or does it vary based on what horse and rider are used to? Where I live high heat and humidity are a part of life, so horses are used to existing in it on a daily basis. Today's heat was 95 and humidity 53 while riding, making it a 148 on your scale. I rode with no issues, and the trainer did a few intense jumping lessons outdoors. 

One thing to add on the notes of morning riding and humidity- I sometimes prefer not to ride in the morning because of the humidity. The temperature may be a bit lower, but the humidity is a lot higher! Something to consider when planning your ride times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a link to an article that explains everything very well, including what the numbers mean for horses being able to cool themselves and what you should look for. It also does take into account condition and being used to certain conditions. 

It doesn't discuss the effects as much on the rider, but things would certainly be similar for the human half of the equation. You also need to take any physical limitations into account. I stop riding at a lower HSI number than someone else because a) I've had heat stroke in the past and am predisposed to problems with heat now and b) I have asthma and high heat plus humidity is one of my triggers. I pretty much also don't ride if the humidity is in the 50-60% range, if it's at all warm because that's likely to cause a pretty severe asthma problem. 

Too Hot to Trot?

"A good rule of thumb when assessing how the heat will affect your workout is to measure the Heat Stress Index (HSI). If the sum of the temperature in degrees Fahrenheit plus the percent of humidity totals less than 120, all systems are “go.” If the sum is greater than 150, particularly if humidity contributes to more than half of this number, your horse’s natural cooling mechanisms will be compromised. You should consider lowering the intensity of your workout, shortening the length of time, or riding later in the day. If the HSI is greater than 180, a horse cannot regulate his core body temperature naturally, so he should not be forced to work. For instance, if it is 100 degrees with 80 percent humidity, leave your horse in a shaded paddock with plenty of cool, clean drinking water and go have a cold drink yourself."


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here's a link to an article that explains everything very well, including what the numbers mean for horses being able to cool themselves and what you should look for. It also does take into account condition and being used to certain conditions.
> 
> It doesn't discuss the effects as much on the rider, but things would certainly be similar for the human half of the equation. You also need to take any physical limitations into account. I stop riding at a lower HSI number than someone else because a) I've had heat stroke in the past and am predisposed to problems with heat now and b) I have asthma and high heat plus humidity is one of my triggers. I pretty much also don't ride if the humidity is in the 50-60% range, if it's at all warm because that's likely to cause a pretty severe asthma problem.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I live in florida. We usually have 95 degree heat with high humidity. The heat index has been 105 to 110 all week!

I still ride either early morning or around 6pm in the afternoon. I hose off my head and shoulders before getting on. I also hose off the horse if it is that bad.

I bring saddle bags with water and Gatorade and try to stick to trails in the shade. Any sunny spots I trot. The more I can stay out of the Sun the better. When trailering places, I will not stand in the Sun to hose off the horse. I load straight away and hose at home in the shade.

I am more likely to overheat than my horse. I don't do more then walk trot during the heat.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

It gets to 40 below here....yep... good ol' Canada. I have ridden in it and the horses were fine...just didn't work them hardly at all so there was no chance of them getting a chill. Yeah they were fine with it but I felt life my hands and feet would fall off =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, basically the only sure enough no-go weather is when it's lightening. When horses (or cattle) are your job, you can't exactly just refuse to go out when it's hot or windy or cold or raining....especially when that weather may continue for days at a time. This spring, there was weeks where the wind never dropped below 45mph. I have ridden in up to 70mph winds. Not pleasant for me or the horse, but we were shipping cattle so there was no choice. We all survived.

It can easily get over 110* here in the summer and can easily stay below 0* in the winter. Wind in the panhandle is an almost constant. Weather can change suddenly and drastically. Ridden for days at a time in the rain, been hailed on, done cow work in 3 feet of snow (which is a LOT for this area). All my horses survived and have never been any the worse for wear.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I use a Heat Stress Index formula in summer. You take the Temp in F and add the percentage of humidity, so currently it's 97F + 28% = 125. That's right on the bubble of when I will and won't ride. 120 and under, everything is fine for both horse and human, over 130 and I won't even start to ride. Over 150 and I won't even load up, it's just too dangerous for heat exhaustion.
> 
> I also don't ride in Lightning, Tornado warnings, Hail, Heavy rain (the red dirt around here gets just like an ice rink when it rains), extreme heat & humidity and ice storms.
> 
> ...



I used to do this when I leased at a barn where the BO/BM didn't live on the property, the AZ sky is beautiful and one of the only things about the climate I like -- clear skies all the time. Also when I was super jet lagged I went out about 3 or 4 AM NO ONE is out and its cool, still get a glimpse at the stars but also get a nice sunrise


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

The heat index here would have been in the 120s today, I rode for about an hour, mildly hard work but always include a nice cool down, also since AZ is mostly a dry heat I do a quick shower or "brush with water" as my coach says


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue said:


> Flashlight. I try not to use a flashlight as horses have very good night vision and a flashlight can mess that up.


It'll mess up your night vision also. I don't know a lot about horse eyesight (aside from the fact that they do have better night vision than we do and adapt to changes in light levels more slowly), but I can tell you that any white light, even for a brief moment, will destroy your night vision and it can take 20 minutes or more to fully recover. 

If you must carry a flashlight or use a headlamp, get one with a red filter. Red light won't hurt your night vision. A dim red light is more than sufficient to walk around without tripping over things, open gates, etc. 

I don't know if red light works the same way for horses.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm. The red filter is a good idea. I mainly carry a flashlight because ONE time there was some broken tack and slight injury. We were trying to do a repair with the light from a cigarette lighter. Now I just carry a tiny size flashlight. But I keep forgetting to check the batteries anyway so it probably wouldn't work if I needed it.


----------

